# Fate has Knicks playing the Fields



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> NEW YORK -- Landry Fields would not be starting for the New York Knicks if not for a fateful decision made 25 years ago by his father, Steve, who had been selected in the seventh round of the NBA draft by Portland in May 1975, but was waived by the Trail Blazers late that summer.
> 
> Steve Fields was close with Cavs forward Jim Cleamons, now an assistant with the Los Angeles Lakers, and arrangements were made to have Fields come to camp in Cleveland to try our for a spot on that Bill Fitch-coached team.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/new-york/nba/columns/story?columnist=sheridan_chris&id=5784479


----------

